# Charles Mill



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone turkey hunt down there and is it worth it. Thanks.... Rich


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't hunt but I've seen them by the spillway every year in April and heard them gobbling away on the other side if this helps..

promag


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Saw four birds today on mansfield/lucas rd. today...Rich


----------

